# Precious Brayden Passed Away....  Update in Post #35



## Shimmie (Jul 3, 2014)

Please see post #35. 

Please continue to pray for this dear family.   Thank you to everyone who prayed for them.   Each of you are wonderful, indeed.  

God bless each of you...beyond words. 

Love, 
Shimmie 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Original Post from 7/3/2014:*

Please Pray for This Darling Child and His Family... Please. 

Brayden is only 5 years old and undergoing treatment for cancer. He is a brave little boy...so very brave. Please keep him in your prayers and whatever else God places into your heart to do. 

FYI: One of our members here is a close family friend. 

Thank you and God bless you. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/aTdy2JrFlXY?rel=0

https://www.youtube.com/embed/OstuNmXLF7E?rel=0



> 07/03/2014
> by Family & Friends
> 
> We are coming close to the end of our stay here in Mexico. Part of me is so ready to leave and the other part dreads the transition. The program Brayden is on is a rigorous one and will take a lot of work. This is why part of me dreads leaving.
> ...


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Shimmie!!! I will let SaMonna know she has even more prayer warriors praying for them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Prayers for 5 year old Brayden - Undergoing Cancer Treatment.  His Mom's Update:*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> Thanks Shimmie!!! I will let SaMonna know she has even more prayer warriors praying for them.


 
LovelyLouboutin

You are more than welcome.  I will also continue to post her updates as they come into my home email.  Please keep us updated as well.  

Love to Braden.   He is so adorable and so is SaVanna.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Prayers for 5 year old Brayden - Undergoing Cancer Treatment.  His Mom's Update:*

Praying for Brayden.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't know what's happening but she just posted this.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Prayers for 5 year old Brayden - Undergoing Cancer Treatment.  His Mom's Update:*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> I don't know what's happening but she just posted this.


 
  Praying for your friend; praying that all is well in Jesus' Name, Amen.    

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Prayers for 5 year old Brayden - Undergoing Cancer Treatment.  His Mom's Update:*

Please continue with your prayers for Little Brayden.  He has been unconscious.   Please pray and thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Update: 7/5/14 - Little Brayden is Unconcious. Please Continue to Pray -- Thank y*

*Prayers Still Needed: July 5, 2014 Update:

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...postcount=2207

Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Update: 7/5/14 - Little Brayden is Unconcious. Please Continue to Pray -- Thank y*

Please God, touch him.  Heal him, Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Update: 7/5/14 - Little Brayden is Unconcious. Please Continue to Pray -- Thank y*

So far, there are no further updates that I am aware of, however please continue to pray ... and thank you.   

I've never met this family, yet my heart goes out to them.   How can one not help but to fall in love with this precious child and pray God's best for him?   I can't even begin to imagine how painful this is for him and for his family.  

So again, I thank everyone for their heartfelt prayers and support, of Little Brayden.    I am hoping for a positive update.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 7, 2014)

Update 

Last night SaMonna posted that he was off oxygen and breathing on his own although he was still unconscious. 

This morning she posted


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Update: 7/5/14 - Little Brayden is Unconcious. Please Continue to Pray -- Thank y*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> Update
> 
> Last night SaMonna posted that he was off oxygen and breathing on his own although he was still unconscious.
> 
> This morning she posted



LovelyLouboutin, thank you for this update.   We're still praying for this precious angel's total healing.   I'll change the title of this thread to reflect this current update, okay? 

Love and prayers to you and Bradyen and his family.   

Please keep us posted.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 7, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> LovelyLouboutin, thank you for this update.   We're still praying for this precious angel's total healing.   I'll change the title of this thread to reflect this current update, okay?
> 
> Love and prayers to you and Bradyen and his family.
> 
> Please keep us posted.



Thank you!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: New Update for Little Brayden - July 8, 2014 - See Post #14.  Thank you Everyone.*

Today's Update from Brayden's Mom.  Please continue to pray.  Thank you Everyone for your prayers and support.  

He shall be healed in Jesus' Name. All Glory is unto God.  Amen.  

*07/08/2014*

by Family & Friends

This is the most important post I’ll probably right in this journey.  The enemy doesn’t want me to post it.  He tried to cover me with fear and doubt, telling me I’m going to look like a fool.  In actuality he is the fool.  God is about to do something mighty.  I’ve prayed about it, begged Him to move sooner, struggled with the delay, but now this miracle is shortly about to unfold.

We took Brayden to the ER yesterday because his pulse was too high.  At the hospital they decided to do a cat scan.  In my heart I was hoping they would come back baffled as to where the cancer had gone.  I hoped the miracle was going to unfold.  

Instead, like so many times before they came in dropping bombs.  The doc on call had such a look of concern on his face.  He said Brayden’s cancer was HORRIFIC.  I honestly think he was in shock at how bad it was.  It has grown beyond belief since our last MRI in D.C.  Basically the cancer has filled his brain to the point it is pushing it down into the spinal cord.  Long story short, Brayden isn’t expected to make it to the weekend.  But God…

If God had not told me His plan was to heal Brayden, I would accept this news.  Death is terrible, painful, and unfortunate but God allows it for our greater good. However this is not His desire for Brayden.  Some may think I’m crazy or in denial.  That’s fine, but I believe this is simply a test of my faith.  It’s important that I share this news with all of you as well because it could be a test of your faith.  

This situation is so much bigger than Brayden.  God is about to come and get His children but He needs us to have faith.  The question is asked in Luke 18:8, “when the Son of Man returns, will He find any faith on the Earth?”  Faith is an essential part of our salvation and we have got to learn to trust God now before we are faced with trials that could shake us out of the safety of His hands.

Now that the situation is truly impossible, it’s time for God to step in.  When we are at a place where everything we tried did not work and we are all out of options, it’s on God.  So as strange as it may seem and as hard as the doctor’s report was for me to hear, I rejoice that we have found ourselves in this impossible situation.   I’m excited to share  all the behind the scene details when this is all said and done and I’m more excited that Brayden is about to be fully restored.  So how about you?  Where is your faith?  Do you believe?

Either way, stay tuned and hold on to your seats because God is about to show off and show out! 


*07/07/2014 - Update:*

by Family & Friends

We are back in the U.S. and as you know God is good.  On Sunday Van and I put some serious prayers down for Brayden as well as all the saints.  Brayden’s doc explained to us that there basically was no telling when Brayden would wake up.  

As a result, Van and I specifically asked God to wake Brayden up on Sunday, not Monday, Tuesday, next week, or next month.  We wanted are baby to wake up yesterday and God answered.

Sunday afternoon there was a prayer vigil held at G.E. Peters, which is Brayden’s school, and while they were praying Brayden began to breathe on his own without assistance.  We also asked God to confirm that Brayden was able to swallow so that we would be able to feed him when we got here.  Late Sunday evening we gave him a small sip of water from a straw and he swallowed it.  He also was able to wrap his lips around the straw to suck the water out.  It was just a little but this let us know that his swallowing was not impacted by all of this. 

These things may seem small but they are not, they are huge.  If anyone of you could’ve seen Brayden on Friday or Saturday you would understand.  What is also amazing is the fact that Brayden’s lungs were clear on Sunday.  He aspirated and there was fluid in his lungs.  

They suctioned out so much stuff out of my baby’s body on Saturday.  Dr. Rogers was in awe at how quickly his lungs had cleared up.  Also, there was a concern about some type of bleeding or blood loss because of what was being suctioned out.  I personally believed it was the molasses I was giving him, but nevertheless the labs came back and Brayden’s blood work/levels looked great.

As of now Brayden is tired.  Rest brings healing and he went through a lot on Friday.  I think his jaw is very sore from the seizure.  He still isn’t talking or able to walk, he simply is resting but in a conscious state.  He’ll look at us and respond with his arms if he has the strength.  

Having said all of this we are truly blessed to have all of you praying for Brayden.  A community of believers from all over the world petitioning God on Brayden’s behalf.  Love it!  So now we’d like to share the specific reasons we’re asking God to do restore Brayden now.  These things aren’t necessities they are simply things we desire.  God has already promised healing so we just want to press Him a little further.

Here goes, we want Brayden to be completely revived in the next couple of days for the following reasons:

He wanted to come visit his grandparents so bad.  When the make a wish team came to plan his wish trip, he requested Disneyland, over Disneyworld so he could see his GiGi and Granddaddy.  He looked forward to playing in the yard and working in their garden.  We are here now and currently he is unable to do that.

I want him to be able to play with all of his little cousins.  He doesn’t get to see them often and they have so much fun when they do get together
He absolutely loves Vacation Bible School.  SaVanna has already went one day without him.

SaVanna needs her best friend back.  She won’t have nearly as much fun here in Cali or anywhere without her brother.  Even when he was in the bed all day in Mexico they played.

In a couple of weeks I’m supposed to be in a wedding of someone who is very special to me.  While I know this person understands the situation, I also know that he really would be heart broken if I couldn’t be a part.  The beautiful thing is God cares about that too.

We want to have fun as a family here in sunny California.  That was our plan from the beginning, to end our Mexico journey with a little bit of fun.

Finally, I don’t know how much more my heart can take.  God has not given us the spirit of fear so I pray it off the best I can.  It’s just the thought of another episode like Friday that is simply unbearable to me.

Outside of the obvious reasons, those are just a few of the reasons we really would like Brayden to be restored now.  So please join with us in this prayer.  The prayers of the righteous availeth much and God has blessed us with an army of the righteous lifting up our son.  

Our hearts are so overwhelmed with all of your support.  It truly is awesome.

- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...den/145711/update/188624#sthash.z9UolN3e.dpuf


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 9, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Today's Update from Brayden's Mom.  Please continue to pray.  Thank you Everyone for your prayers and support.
> 
> He shall be healed in Jesus' Name. All Glory is unto God.  Amen.
> 
> ...



Praise God!!!!! She is definitely reminding God of the promises that He made to us!!!!  Jesus made it so that we could go BOLDLY before the throne of grace!! I stand in agreement with her prayer for Brayden's healing! God be glorified!!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 9, 2014)

Here us another update ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: New Update for Little Brayden - July 8, 2014 - See Post #14.  Thank you Everyone.*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> Here us another update ladies!



LovelyLouboutin...  thank you so much for keeping us updated.  

I've never met this family, except through you and I've fallen in love with Little Brayden.  He is truly in my heart and my siggy.   

I know the power of prayer and of God's love and I am so blessed that you have given us the honor of knowing Brayden and his family.  It's beyond this forum and the Internet... It's truly 'Heart to Heart'.    

Please let her know how much we love Brayden and that our prayers are with each of them.   Sending a huge hug to Brayden.... HUGE.    

    ​


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 11, 2014)

Anymore updates?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Encouraging Update 7/9/2014: From Brayden's Mom.  Post #16.  Thanks Everyone.*



bellatiamarie said:


> Anymore updates?


 
bellatiamarie, thank you so much for asking.    

I haven't received any recent updates in my email.   

Tagging LovelyLouboutin , to see if she has received any new updates.  

Thank you and everyone for your prayers for Brayden.   I've been praying for him and several other precious ones who are being 'challenged' with this disease.   Thanking God throughout the day for each of them to be healed.  In Jesus' name, Amen.


----------



## Noir (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Encouraging Update 7/9/2014: From Brayden's Mom.  Post #16.  Thanks Everyone.*



Shimmie said:


> I've been praying for him and several other precious ones who are being 'challenged' with this disease.   Thanking God throughout the day for each of them to be healed.  In Jesus' name, Amen.


Me too Shimmie. Praying everyday and thanking God for their healing. 

Please continue to update us.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Encouraging Update 7/9/2014: From Brayden's Mom.  Post #16.  Thanks Everyone.*



Noir said:


> Me too @Shimmie. Praying everyday and thanking God for their healing.
> 
> Please continue to update us.


 
Noir, thank you so much.   I'm hoping to hear something soon.   I can only imagine how much stress this dear family is going through, yet they maintain their faith in Jesus.   

God bless you for sharing your prayers.  I mean this beyond words.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi ladies!  Sorry for the delay. It's hard to search her feed right now because its her birthday. I did find these updates:


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Encouraging Update 7/9/2014: From Brayden's Mom.  Post #16.  Thanks Everyone.*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry for the delay. It's hard to search her feed right now because its her birthday. I did find these updates:


 
Thank you @Lovelylouboutin

Happy Birthday to SaMonna (Brayden's Mom). 

Father God, thank you for watching over precious Brayden as his Mom and Dad take a rest as you restore their souls and reenergize them to pray and continue this journey of faith. Thank you for being who you are...the Lord God of all. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Little Brayden's July 12th Update -*

I found this update in my email this morning: 

------------------------------------------------

07/12/2014
by Family & Friends

The Watts/Claiborne family is truly blessed. Each of us are facing the greatest trial we could’ve ever imagined, yet in the midst we have peace. God is so faithful and true. As I reflect upon the last week all I can say is, “My God, what a week!” The testing and purifying of our faith is no joke. 

This journey to healing is a process. I beg the Lord to heal Brayden completely and immediately each and every day. I ask and will continue to ask. However, I think God is telling me we have to endure a little while longer. There will be joy, victory, and utter happiness at the end of this journey but the journey is going to be difficult. 

After the last week or so I’m simply tired of the struggle, because it is so tough!! Yet, I know when it is all said and done I wouldn’t change one thing. The spiritual pruning that is going on in our lives is priceless. 

When you go through this type of experience your heart is drawn closer and closer to the heart of God. We are developing bonds that can never be broken. Though I’m in tears my love for God is indescribable and I know His love for me is so much greater.

*Brayden made great progress this week.* 

We had a little set back last night when he had a little seizure. It was nothing in comparison to last Friday’s but it did cause set backs. Now he can’t swallow which means he can’t take his medicine eat or drink. Simply a set back. 

*Please add this to your prayer list. *

God is faithful just like last time He will turn that around. He still can’t walk and the movement of his limbs is very limited. Like I said the road to recovery isn’t going to be easy but we are all cool with it. We hold fast to God’s promise and we move forward.

We are blessed to have a nurse assigned to us to come to the house and check on Brayden and provide assistance. God is so good, He sent us a believer. It just makes things easier. I’m always looking and sounding crazy when I tell medical staff that God is going to heal Brayden. LOL. This time the nurse stands with us in agreement. Amen. 

Also, when I followed up with our dear doctor from Mexico, updating him on Brayden’s current condition I had to chuckle inside. I could hear the concern in his voice, so I told him several times not to worry, God is going to heal Brayden. His response, “I hear what you’re saying but I’m very, very, scared.” I literally laughed inside. 

I love this doctor, he is one of the greatest people you will ever meet, yet no matter how many times I tell him God told me Brayden will be healed, it’s still hard for him to believe. So I can’t wait for the day when I can call them with our praise report. The day when we will all rejoice together.

In regard to treatment for Brayden we rely upon God, we do all we can do and follow His promptings. We believe He has led us to do several things which we do daily. Also, We anoint his body and pray over him, and continue to nourish His body. 

We had two special anointings and we know God blesses our efforts. It’s an interesting feeling to be completely released from medical treatment. Now we solely rely upon the direction of the great physician. Which begs the question, “Whose report will I believe and which physician will I put my total trust in?” Man’s report says death, God’s says life. 

I think this is a no brainer. I, we, trust You Lord! 

- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...den/145711/update/190319#sthash.DXaEIIBg.dpuf


----------



## Stormy (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Another Brayden Update for July 12th: Please see Post #24*

Just saw this in your signature on the Christian Forum Shimmie. I am keeping Brayden in my prayers as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Another Brayden Update for July 12th: Please see Post #24*



Stormy said:


> Just saw this in your signature on the Christian Forum Shimmie. I am keeping Brayden in my prayers as well.



Stormy, thank you so much.   

God bless you and your loved ones.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Another Brayden Update for July 15th:*

*7/15/2014 Update on Brayden: Please continue to pray *

by Family & Friends

Let me first start off by saying, I’m so encouraged!!! God has truly blessed me with what I’ve come to consider my “extended family.” Friends, aquaintences, and folks I have never met have rallied themselves around my family to support us through this process. 

For the past couple of days I’ve been in the pit. Monday was so hard for me, I was weak and worn down. My body actually felt numb and I was constantly on the verge of tears. 

Late last night I go on facebook and I find nothing but messages of encouragement. Messages that were there prior to me posting about how I was feeling. You guys are family. We are all part of the family of God, but I really consider you family. 

Only family could show the type of love and support you all have shown. When I was too weak to lift myself up you all prayed for my strength and God answered. Amen!!! My spirits were truly lifted today. Another day in the fight!

As I mentioned last time, Brayden had a mild seizure on Friday. These seizures knock him out and it’s very disheartening to see all the progress he made disappear in a matter of seconds. He was no longer able to eat, so all day Saturday, Sunday, and most of Monday he was unable to swallow. He’s already skin and bones and lost 7 lbs!!!! Dude needs nourishment to survive. That really bothered me. 

To look at your son lay in the bed in a listless state, unable to talk, unable to move his limbs, and unable to eat is a serious burden. It hurts and I had to wrestle with God about the process. Brayden is going to be healed, that is not a question, but the road to healing is a painful one. I obviously want a microwave healing but God very well could be on that crock pot healing. He’s God, He knows what’s best. 

Maybe there are more lessons to learn, more pruning needs to take place, God knows what we need so I don’t question Him. It makes me think of David. David was anointed King years before he actually became king. I’m sure he felt like we feel, wondering how long. 

To make matters worse in his waiting period he was chased down like an animal by Saul. Like Brayden’s situation, that too had to suck! Yet, God in His wisdom was preparing David to be the greatest king Israel would ever have and I must believe He’s preparing our family for something as well.

*In regard to Brayden’s progress, today is a new day.* He is very alert and aware of us. He follows us with his eyes and though he can’t verbally respond it appears he is mentally back to where he was. His body is very limp and frail but now he can swallow so we can work on getting his strength up. 

*We give him liquids through a syringe and it takes him about 25 minutes to drink 8 oz of juice. That is a long time but if I have to sit by his bedside all day long so he can get nourishment, that is what I will do.* 

Believe it or not this is great improvement from yesterday so we are so thankful! His nurse came by today and was very pleased with his progress.

The enemy tried to sucka punch me yesterday, but today I’m back in the fight. He can’t win, He won’t win, He is defeated! Not because of any strength we possess but simply because the God of the universe is fighting our battle. Fight on Jesus, fight on!

BTW, based upon our last hospital visit Brayden should’ve been gone before the weekend. I guess God disagreed!!!!!



- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...1/update/190319#sthash.DXaEIIBg.zLrJEvCz.dpuf


----------



## Noir (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Little Brayden: New Update July 15, 2014 -- Please see Post #27*

I have been following Brayden's mum Samonna on FB (and the site posted above) for the past few days. I'm so glad that she posted this update, because yesterday she posted that she was really struggling and in immense pain  I have been in constant payer for God to comfort her (and the family) and to bless her with strength and courage.. and to heal and deliver Brayden. Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Little Brayden: New Update July 15, 2014 -- Please see Post #27*



Noir said:


> I have been following Brayden's mum Samonna on FB (and the site posted above) for the past few days. I'm so glad that she posted this update, because yesterday she posted that she was really struggling and in immense pain  I have been in constant payer for God to comfort her (and the family) and to bless her with strength and courage.. and to heal and deliver Brayden. Amen.



Noir, thank you for your loving support.  This is a darling family and how can anyone not fall in love with Little Brayden.   

In Jesus' Name, Brayden is healed.   Healed from the crown of his head to the very soles of his feet.   New cells, new blood, new life, here on earth, giving God all the glory, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Laela (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Little Brayden: New Update July 15, 2014 -- Please see Post #27*

*#GodHealedBrayden*

----


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Little Brayden: New Update July 18, 2014*

Please continue to pray for this dear angel...Brayden.  


07/18/2014
by Family & Friends

Good morning! It is a beautiful morning! God continues to send His peace and His strength in the midst of our storm. Glory to His name! I don’t say this because it sounds like the right thing to say. I say it because it is truly how my heart feels which is why I’m so thankful. How can a family go through what we are going through and feel such peace? Only God, and for that I’m ever thankful.

Since we’ve been released from medical care we have turned to hospice care. Not because we believe this is a hospice situation but simply because we need their services. Things like a hospital bed and the ability to have someone come to the house in an emergency. 

During the admission process they made it very clear that they are not in the reviving business, they are in the “make you comfortable til you sleep,” business. Yea we get all that, and in turn we made it clear that this was not that type of situation. So, based upon my responses it appeared that their services were not available to us. Regardless, I wasn’t budging. I wasn’t going to say things that I didn’t believe simply to get care. 

Long story short, God worked that thing out. We are receiving their services with their clear understanding of our position. God did us one even better by having the staff that is assigned to us stand in agreement with the FACT that Brayden is healed! I mentioned our wonderful nurse in a previous post.

So Wednesday we had a visit from the doctor assigned to us. This was his first visit. As I saw him walking up the drive way, my stomach began to turn. You see, every time we talk to a doctor the news is heartbreaking. Before he walked in the door I yelled out, “Bump you devil!” LOL. 

Yes I took it back to the 90’s with Bump You. Hee hee. I needed to put him in his place. Messing with me trying to get me worried about what doesn’t matter. 

*The only thing that matters in this situation is what God said. When we greeted him at the door he had that I’m sorry type look on his face, which is understandable. He came in and looked at Brayden, his demeanor changed and then he said, “I’ve gotta say, I’m pleasantly surprised at what I see.” At this point Brayden is still not moving or talking. He is laying there very alert, looking around very peaceful. *

Van asked the doc what he expected to see, and the doc responded, “based upon the MRI reports…you’ve seen them right?” I told him I knew he expected to see a child at death’s door. He did not disagree. Again, I’ve got to shout out, “Whose report will you believe?” No MRI, CT Scan, Medical record, or whatever, can stop an almighty God. God says life, reports say death. God rules!

*We are totally in God’s hand regarding Brayden’s medical care. The other morning he woke up with a high fever. This was scary. I immediately called a doctor who is family to us. He was not available. In an instant I was checked. Duh call on God. We then laid hands on Brayden and prayed. *

*When the prayer was finished the fever was gone! No Tylenol, no other remedy but God! Yesterday, we encountered a similar situation. Brayden began to start chomping his jaws, slamming his teeth together. My mother was there and knew that was a prerequisite for a seizure. Our hearts sank. I wanted to cry but it was no time for tears. I could hear another family member just crying. *

*Ya’ll this thing is painful, but we got it together. The four of us who were there (the Claibornes) laid our hands on Brayden and prayed, pleading with God to stop this. We anointed him with oil and just cried out to the Lord. God answered. No seizure and the chomping stopped. Praise Him!*


This is our Job like experience. I say Job like because it really can’t compare to what Job had to suffer but it feels similar. We had a visit from a social worker. He is a believer. He talked with me about Job and the fact that even in that situation God doesn’t owe anyone an explanation. He’s God. He is creator and ruler of all. Are job is to trust Him. Period.

It has become so clear to me that this situation is so much bigger than Brayden, me, Van, or SaVanna. God is doing a mighty work. He is testing the faith of not only us but thousands. I’m telling you what I know based upon the messages I receive and how far reaching Brayden’s story has become. Only God could orchestrate that and what He orchestrates He does to fulfill His purposes. 

If this was me, nobody would care, but God knows that people’s hearts would be drawn to an innocent child, so he chose Brayden. When we were trying to get pregnant and throughout the pregnancy I prayed specific prayers about Brayden. 

I asked the Lord to bless me with a child who would be like Caleb, Joshua, Moses, Daniel, Samuel, and the 3 Hebrew Boys. I wanted a child who would stand for God and do a mighty work for Him. This wasn’t a fly by night type of prayer. 

I was praying hard and if I had known that God would answer in such a way I would’ve adjusted my prayer. LOL. It would’ve been more like, “God just have my child make it to the kingdom.” LOL. God answers prayers. Not in the way that we imagine them being answered, but for His perfect will to be fulfilled and for that I’m thankful. I’m certain that Brayden has been chosen to do God’s work.

Finally, as I’ve stated so many times before, God has blessed us with a community of believers who I now consider family. 

*Our facebook community has put together a nightly prayer line to lift up this situation until the manifestation of Brayden’s healing is revealed. *

*Ya’ll I’ve never met these women and they have never met Brayden. That’s God. The prayer line is every day at 6 am and 7 pm eastern standard time. The number is 712-432-1500 dial in code 230513#. Join us as we intercede on Brayden’s behalf.*


Be blessed. Trust God in your situation fully believing, not this lip service crap, that He is willing and able to do the impossible in your life

- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...1/update/187043#sthash.EJgsXac0.5aZhhya1.dpuf


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Brayden's July 22, 2014 Update: Please see Post #32 - Thank you for praying*

Here is the update for July 22, 2014: 

I've fallen in love with this child whom I've never met, however I feel that 'know' him in my prayers. "God Heal Precious Brayden" 


Brayden's Update for : 07/22/2014
by Family & Friends

The Watts’ family is still holding on! We are patiently waiting for the Lord to move in our situation. The wait ain’t easy, but God is working on our hearts during the wait. As Van and I reflect upon the situation we realize that faith has not been perfected in us. God allows trials to work things out in our characters promoting spiritual growth. 

We are confident that God has healed Brayden and we are waiting for the manifestation of that healing. Nobody can convince us that God is not going to heal our son. However, we find ourselves entertaining fear and God doesn’t like that. Fear works contrary to faith just as the enemy works contrary to God. Fear also results in torment. 1 John 4:18 tells us,“There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. He that feareth is not made perfect in love.” Mercy, I ain’t got time to ALLOW the enemy to torment me. As a child of God that’s just plain stupid.

Furthermore God has not given us the spirit of fear, the enemy has. We have seen some scary stuff and we have feared. Fear creeps in when we see Brayden struggling to breathe, when we see his heart rate drop too high or too low, and when his blood pressure is really low. We entertain fear when it’s hard for us to sleep peacefully at night because we are always looking to make sure Brayden is still breathing. God does not like that. How can we believe that God is taking care of Brayden and still fear? We have nothing to fear. 

God is growing us through this situation. He desires that we have perfect peace while going through the storm. It’s similar to the story of Paul in Acts chapter 27. He is on a ship during a terrible storm. The angel tells him not to fear and that no soul would be lost only the ship. At that point Paul was at perfect peace. He didn’t allow every wave or crack of thunder to cause him to fear, nor did he let the destruction of the vessel that was supposed to carry him safely in the water to shake him. He was at peace without fear. God showed me, that he expects the same from us. 

If Brayden doesn’t swallow to take another ounce of food, if his blood pressure drops down to nothing, or if lungs fail to get oxygenated, I am not to fear. My only job is to trust the God who created Brayden fully believing that He will restore him. Not on the other side of glory but here on this earth. 

God checked me and basically told me to “stop trippin.” Here I am posting things about our victory being won at the cross, yet I was still trippin’. God I get it! Lord continue to work on our hearts. My motto is “living the extraordinary life in Christ,” and God is showing me that I haven’t even hit the tip of the iceberg. 

As Christians we are to live and walk in victory. That’s what the cross did for us. So I’m here to tell you that Van and I have kicked fear to the curb! The enemy will not have that stronghold over us any longer. As a matter of fact, we slept peacefully last night fully trusting that God was taking care of Brayden and of course He did.

I’m continuing to study the word regarding fear. I plan to do a post on my blog next week about it because it is so detrimental to the Christian walk. In regard to Brayden, he is perfectly fine. He can’t talk, walk, move, or eat, LOL, but he is fine. No longer our we focusing on the waves, we focus on the God who controls the waves. He’s not worried so we aren’t worried. Be blessed!

- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...1/update/187043#sthash.EJgsXac0.ftCPtNRV.dpuf


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update... I was listening to a Christian radio network about 15 minutes ago talking about having peace during the storm.  In Mark 6 when the disciples were in the boat and the waves were tossing them to and fro and Jesus walked on water and told them don't be afraid I'm here.  He is always there!!! Always!! Keep trusting Him! Thank God!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Brayden's July 22, 2014 Update:   Please see Post #32 - Thank you for praying for*



bellatiamarie said:


> Thanks for the update... I was listening to a Christian radio network about 15 minutes ago talking about having peace during the storm.  In Mark 6 when the disciples were in the boat and the waves were tossing them to and fro and Jesus walked on water and told them don't be afraid I'm here.  He is always there!!! Always!! Keep trusting Him! Thank God!!



Amen, Belltiamarie, Amen.   Thank you so much for your loving prayers.   This is such an encouragement to LovelyLouboutin who is very close to this family.  

While reading Brayden's Mom's updates, I was wishing that I could just hold him and pray sweet prayers over him.   I know his Mommie and Dad are doing this just fine.  I admire them so and I don't even know them.   

Little Brayden is such a strong soldier; he's fighting this battle so bravely.  It brings out the heart and nurture and you just want to hold him and gently pray.    

God is surely healing Brayden and other children like him.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 26, 2014)

My heart broke at the latest update:

God is faithful.  

This morning Van and I prayed over Brayden.  I asked God to end this pain and either heal Brayden today or put him to sleep.  Several days ago we had come to the conclusion that it might not be God’s will to heal Brayden.   Though it’s not what we want we trust God to have His way because He is a God of love.  About 15 minutes after we prayed my precious little son went to sleep in Jesus.  He finally had rest. 

 It’s super painful but at the same time Van and I felt relief.  It was torture to watch our son in such a state and to know that he is now at peace is a relief.  Painful but a relief.  I pray that this news doesn’t discourage anyone.  God knows what we don’t know and our greatest desire for Brayden is that he make it to the kingdom and he will.  

We are confident that when Jesus comes to take His children home, Brayden will be among that number.  This life here on earth is less than a second in time compared to eternity.  To know that we will spend ceaseless ages with Brayden in glory is worth it all.  I can’t even begin to imagine the pain that we are going to feel.  

Losing a child seems like one of the greatest pains we can experience on earth, something God the Father is familiar with.  However, God promises to comfort and be our strength.  Van and I are holding Him to that.  

Your support through this journey has been tremendous.  God bless you all and continue to keep the faith.   God be praised! 

- See more at: http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...den/145711/update/196368#sthash.vixSRCTs.dpuf


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Brayden's July 22, 2014 Update:   Please see Post #32 - Thank you for praying for*



LovelyLouboutin said:


> My heart broke at the latest update:
> 
> God is faithful.
> 
> ...


 
  

LovelyLouboutin, as sad as I feel right now, my heart goes out to this wonderful family.   

I also want to thank you for introducing this family to us.  I fell in love with a child that I did not know yet, I came to know him as one of my own through and through prayer.      What a beautiful experience to pray for someone other than myself.  

God bless this family and God bless you for sharing and for your PM's which I will never forget nor regret.   

Love always,
Shimmie


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jul 26, 2014)

Her strength and faithfulness has truly been a blessing and inspiration to all of those she came in contact through this trial.  I hate that she went/is going through this but I am thankful she shared it with us all. 

Thank you all for the prayers!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 26, 2014)

Very sorry to hear the latest update. Eternal rest to him...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Laela (Jul 27, 2014)

His family are in my prayers for their loss; but I believe he's in a better place.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh no... That news breaks my heart... But I'm comforted knowing that he's resting with Jesus.  I pray for peace for the family.


----------



## kaykari (Jul 28, 2014)

Clearly God is carrying this family right now


----------



## mensa (Jul 28, 2014)

No more pain, sickness, or discomfort for Brayden.

I have prayed for his family and trust that The Lord will see them through this.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Aug 2, 2014)

This story is devastating :-( I'm praying for the family and may Brayden rest in peace.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Aug 3, 2014)

The celebration of life is today.   

I'm praying for them but I can't bring myself to go......


----------



## LiciaB (Aug 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for them


----------



## Shiks (Aug 5, 2014)

I am so sorry for their loss.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Aug 8, 2014)

Please let them know the ladies of LHCF CF still hold them in their hearts.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 8, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Please let them know the ladies of LHCF CF still hold them in their hearts.



Thanks JB... thank you very much.  I'm tagging LovelyLouboutin so that she can pass your warm message on to them.  They are very close family/friends.

Thanks again for sharing this.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Aug 8, 2014)

I will.  Thank you all. They are still in need of prayer. Especially for their daughter SaVannah. Se days she understands what happened and someday and she doesn't. 

If you go to the GoFundMe link in the updates section they have a link to the celebration of life.   When I checked earlier in the week they had the recording up. 

Also, if you like to support SaMonna in her endeavors she has a natural body care business: 
http://www.hekalunaturals.com/.   As you can imagine she is taking a small break but hopefully in a few months she will start making stuff again.


----------

